# Final Showing Set?



## PixelRabbit (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok I'm behind the 8ball here, my showing is coming up REALLY fast (Sept 1st!!)  I've struggled for a long time to pick the pieces I want to use, this set has changed soooo many times.  I THINK I finally have it narrowed down to these 8.  Would love to hear your thoughts on the set, is there anything that sticks out as out of place?  Is it coherent? etc...

REALLY looking forward to hearing your thoughts!


You can see the whole set together here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/judi_smelko/sets/72157644050870383/


Autumn will be shown alone at the entrance, it is 30in on the long side, will be matted and framed in white.



Autumn by Judi Smelko, on Flickr

The rest are in order of how they will hang Poplars being the center image.  

12x12 Canvas (or metal)


Purple Chaos. by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


11x14 Canvas



Weeping Willow by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


16x20 Canvas



Little Green by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


30X24(ish) Print framed and matted in white.



Poplars by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


11x14 Canvas



Autumn Fire by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


11x14 Canvas



Blue Hour by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


12x12 Canvas (or metal)



Picnic Spot by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Aug 15, 2014)

Very nice selection Judi - have you considered doing any of these as acrylic float wraps?  It's a little more expensive, but it looks fantastic.


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 15, 2014)

Good choices, little bunny. The acrylic prints do look good, and I used them before metal came around. Acrylic scratches much easier, not something you want if you transport your prints back and forth to shows. Staying with your ICM theme is smart.


----------



## waday (Aug 15, 2014)

While I like Purple Chaos by itself, to me, it seems out of place in the set. Compared to the rest, it's very bright and hard to tell the subject matter.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you John, Eddie, and Wade!

John, I have considered acrylic prints but the cost of getting all of this done already has me hyperventilating and I'm trying to show the work the best without the prices going through the roof. **breathing deep**

Eddie, thank you for your thoughts!  I tried really really hard to get some of my other work into it,  I so desperately wanted to get this one in but alas I just simply couldn't make it work.


IMG_5011bw-4 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr

Wade, you picked the one I was up in the air about, I was hoping Blue Hour on the other end would balance it out but I was on the fence.  This is the other option for that position....



IMG_1811bw-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Aug 15, 2014)

I see what you're saying about Blue Hour balancing it out.. It probably could. Purple Chaos just seemed a bit bright for a balance. (I'm on my work computer, so the colors aren't true to the photograph.)

Of the previous two, I LOVE the first (the lines, the farm, the mist, everything), but you're right, it doesn't seem to fit in the set. The other option with the people would work, but it might change it from a 'nature' theme to more of a 'farm/rural' theme. If that's ok, I think I like that better. It seems like a good pairing would either be the Weeping Willow or the Picnic Spot.


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't worry about the purple one, it's within the ICM theme. So is the one with the two Amish? peeps above. Hide that b&w in a drawer for the show.


----------



## paigew (Aug 15, 2014)

I love all of these! Awesome work. THe purple one is one of my favorites!


----------



## ronlane (Aug 15, 2014)

Very Nice PR. Looks like a very good set and should be a hit.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 15, 2014)

waday said:


> I see what you're saying about Blue Hour balancing it out.. It probably could. Purple Chaos just seemed a bit bright for a balance. (I'm on my work computer, so the colors aren't true to the photograph.)
> 
> Of the previous two, I LOVE the first (the lines, the farm, the mist, everything), but you're right, it doesn't seem to fit in the set. The other option with the people would work, but it might change it from a 'nature' theme to more of a 'farm/rural' theme. If that's ok, I think I like that better. It seems like a good pairing would either be the Weeping Willow or the Picnic Spot.


Thanks Wade, it certainly is vibrant in a different way than the rest, I think it will be a last minute decision and I may get both printed just in case.  I love Waiting also, it was taken from a moving vehicle just like the rest but obviously with significantly different settings as the rest to capture it the way it needed to be captured.  Unfortunately without adding in more images of the same style it just won't fit.  Thanks so much for your thoughts!


keyseddie said:


> Don't worry about the purple one, it's within the ICM theme. So is the one with the two Amish? peeps above. Hide that b&w in a drawer for the show.


Thanks Eddie.  In the drawer?....


paigew said:


> I love all of these! Awesome work. THe purple one is one of my favorites!





ronlane said:


> Very Nice PR. Looks like a very good set and should be a hit.



Thanks Paige and Ron


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 15, 2014)

Top of the fridge would be ok also. You have a group of images unlike any other photographer in your show, I would hazard a guess. My guess would also be that you would wish to be "known" as the person who produced this art from photographs. This next part isn't a guess. It's good to be "known".


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 15, 2014)

I REALLY like all of these! I think you will do very well.

If anything...


Maybe the brightness on my monitor is too high or something, but Weeping Willow seems pretty BRIGHT YELLOW in your face. 

I know you have a vision for this one, but have you tried to dial it back some to see if you like it just as much or better? Just a thought.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 15, 2014)

keyseddie said:


> Top of the fridge would be ok also. You have a group of images unlike any other photographer in your show, I would hazard a guess. My guess would also be that you would wish to be "known" as the person who produced this art from photographs. This next part isn't a guess. It's good to be "known".


Ah gotcha  


Parker219 said:


> I REALLY like all of these! I think you will do very well.
> 
> If anything...
> 
> ...



OMG Parker, THANK YOU!!! I actually had the wrong version there, it was a failed re-edit, this is the one that will be used, you saved me a LOT of grief!! thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!

This is the good version minus a bit of sharpening that is in the final version (over my bandwidth for the month so not going to reupload again)....



Weeping Willow by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ahhhh, a thousand times better.

No problem,  glad I could help.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 15, 2014)

That weeping willow photo has always been just about my favorite of yours, Judi.

I like the set as a whole, but I have to agree with the minority opinion that somehow Purple Chaos seems really out of place to me in this grouping. I *love* that image--you know I love me some abstract!!--but FOR ME, it doesn't work that well with the others, more because of the really bright colors than the subject.  Again, IMO, Blue Hour doesn't effectively balance it because Blue Hour still has the very muted sort of tones present in the other works.  In fact, Blue Hour and Poplar have a very similar "feel" to them, whereas Purple Chaos is just so BOLD and rich-toned&#8230;I dunno, if it was me, I wouldn't include it in with this particular set.
But my opinion is worth very NEARLY what you paid for it. ;-)


----------



## Vince.1551 (Aug 15, 2014)

I love the set. Though I gotta agree the purple image is a little heavy as compared to the rest of the images.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks so much for your thoughts Sharon and Vince.  My last effort to make it fit would be to add in a water abstract but it feels kinda like cheating because it wasn't taken from the car but it adds a bookend to the vibrancy....

This whole curating my own work just simply hurts my brain! Argh! 



IMG_2729-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## Vince.1551 (Aug 16, 2014)

Actually I happened to be doing some motion work as well


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 16, 2014)

Very cool Vince!  Fun isn't it


----------



## annamaria (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice set. My fav is number 10 and least fav is number 4. Hope all goes well, must be exciting!!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes it is I love it Pix )


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 16, 2014)

Well I made some changes and these 6 went in for printing (Poplars is already printed), I feel pretty good about the set and can't wait to see them!  Ultimately I made the decision for Purple Chaos to stay, there is just "something" about it that trumps that it stands out a bit from the rest.

I appreciate everyone's help!  I was trying to figure this out for a long time and your input helped me with the final cuts that I just couldn't figure out!

This is in order of how they will be hung




Fenceline12x12-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr






In the Field12x12-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr






Deep Woods2wrap-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr






Poplars by Judi Smelko, on Flickr






Autumn Fire1-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr






IMG_204511x14-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr






Purple Chaos12x12-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 16, 2014)

I love them all. I hope you get some great sales and recognition from this show!  Good luck!


----------



## Desi (Aug 17, 2014)

Lovely work.  I'm so excited for you. Good luck on your show.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks so much you two!  It feels good to finally have them in for printing so I have something to hang come the 1st!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Pix this might come a little late but would you consider slotting the water motion image just before Purple Chaos? This might ease the colour transition to a deep magenta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 18, 2014)

Just wanted to say "Good Luck"!  I love those movement images.  If this show is anything like the local ones I've been to, you'll certainly be the only one there with this distinctive style.


----------



## pgriz (Aug 18, 2014)

Very strong set, Judi.  Snap us a pic from the exhibition to let us know how it looks.  I'm excited for you!  Don't forget to print the business cards...


----------



## Civchic (Aug 18, 2014)

These are so unique and beautiful.  I've never really seen anything like this done so well (to my eye).  "In the Field" and "Weeping Willow" are my absolute favourites.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 18, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Hi Pix this might come a little late but would you consider slotting the water motion image just before Purple Chaos? This might ease the colour transition to a deep magenta.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a little time left to add/take away.  I may sneak the water in but first I'm looking at getting Fenceline and Purple Chaos (and the water one) done on metal elsewhere since they don't do metal (booo!)  I'll likely get the water printed juuuuust in case if I can get them done in time!


Scatterbrained said:


> Just wanted to say "Good Luck"!  I love those movement images.  If this show is anything like the local ones I've been to, you'll certainly be the only one there with this distinctive style.


Thanks so much!! Actually this is just me being shown, nobody else to take the pressure off a little  lol


pgriz said:


> Very strong set, Judi.  Snap us a pic from the exhibition to let us know how it looks.  I'm excited for you!  Don't forget to print the business cards...


Thanks Paul!  I'll definitely get some pictures once it's all hung (need a wide angle lens to make it happen I think)  Business cards are today's task... and writing the bio and info on the Fine Art in Motion set.... and the tags for each image... ugh! 


Civchic said:


> These are so unique and beautiful.  I've never really seen anything like this done so well (to my eye).  "In the Field" and "Weeping Willow" are my absolute favourites.



Aw thanks so much Hon! <3


----------



## terri (Aug 20, 2014)

It's a very strong set, and I am so happy for you!   

I will be different and say the purple image isn't bothering me a bit - I like having a lil' pop of something different thrown in there!   You like it, and others will, too.   It fits your overall theme, so I wouldn't worry too much about it.    It's a lovely group of images, and you should have a blast!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks so much Terri  
I'm definitely learning a lot as I go along!  I goofed on the image sizes when I upsized them for printing so he called me yesterday to give me the opportunity to fix them, PHEW!!  They are all printed and now off to get the canvasses stretched and two put on plaques float mounted (purple chaos and fenceline).  AND I just ordered my business cards! woot!!  Just have to finalize pricing and finish my bio/info on the Fine Art in Motion and tags for the images.  I'm finally getting there


----------



## waday (Aug 20, 2014)

So exciting! Good luck!!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2014)

I like the water image quite a bit. Overall, I think a collection of these images printed and displayed together will make a very strong showing. Great job on this entire, entire endeavor Judi, going all the way back to Day One.


----------



## terri (Aug 20, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks so much Terri
> I'm definitely learning a lot as I go along!  I goofed on the image sizes when I upsized them for printing so he called me yesterday to give me the opportunity to fix them, PHEW!!  They are all printed and now off to get the canvasses stretched and two put on plaques float mounted (purple chaos and fenceline).  AND I just ordered my business cards! woot!!  Just have to finalize pricing and finish my bio/info on the Fine Art in Motion and tags for the images.  I'm finally getting there



You go, Bunny!    You have tons of support here - I only wish I lived closer so I could walk through and see the final set.   Sounds like it's going to look perfect!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks so much Wade, Derrel and Terri!  
Derrel, thank you for keeping me grounded when I've flown a little too far off center!

Well, business cards are here (woot!)  and I have 4 metal prints on the way through Posterjack, I checked Bay Photo but alas shipping would have sucked, Posterjack offers free shipping within Canada on orders over X and I was definitely over X lol

These are the final prints ordered all float mounted....




Purple Chaos. by Judi Smelko, on Flickr






Fenceline12x12-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr





In the Dead of Winter by Judi Smelko, on Flickr






IMG_0046bw-11 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Aug 25, 2014)

Love them!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Wade!   It feels good to finally have everything taken care of **phew!!**

Here is the link to all of the images together.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/judi_smelko/sets/72157644050870383/


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 25, 2014)

This is all really cool.  Is it weird to say I'm proud of you?

It is a feel good story!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 25, 2014)

Aw! Not weird at all, it means a lot to me!  Thanks Jaca!


----------

